# hows the robotronic scalpel ??



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

anyone got one ?? i looked threw the first 3 pages here and didnt see a word about em. just wondering how neat they are and how they are compared to buds car. i would like to get an adult micro class started at my local track, and this may be a way in !!


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

I SAW ONE....WASN'T IMPRESSED AT ALL......BUDS CAR IS MUCH BETTER...GO WITH A BRP :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

When you compare prices and availability, you would be better off with a BRP V2. They are durable and handle great.


----------



## viper1 (Aug 14, 2005)

I've been racing one for a few weeks now, and love it!
adapted a 180 motor to it.
(makes it more driver friendly)
we have 5 racers running them, and all really like it so far.
they are alot of fun!


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

does a mamba fit in either car ??


----------



## viper1 (Aug 14, 2005)

they do make a brushless motor mount for it
(thats what I used to adapt 180 motor)
here's a link to robitronics site:
http://www.robitronic-usa.com/index.php?page=756


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I have only seen one, but not on a track. I have heard that parts are hard to find/get, and the T-Plate is prone to braking. I do have a BRP V2 Mid Motor Brushless that I have been running the last few races, and have been very happy with the performance and durability. BRP makes a great product, and it is easy to find parts, and different tire compounds.


----------



## ronald86 (Dec 11, 2006)

why do the magazines like it so much then


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Have you even read a bad report in a magazine? Most of the time they only single run a car and do not compare cars of similar style.


----------



## chicagokenji (Oct 23, 2005)

We like the Scalpel alot. Once you build it and then adjust it for your driving style it handles pretty much the way a 1/12th scale pan car does. We've only run it in stock form. I believe if you mod it out and go with a more powerful motor it changes alot of the handling characteristics. There's people running them who have taken and lengthend the chassis to make it handle better with way more powerful motors. Personally I like it bone stock.

Parts aren't an issue. If in doubt check Tower out. They list all the parts and the part's availability.


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

go with brp GREAT TIMES


----------

